# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی >  DLangExtensions

## vcldeveloper

Andreas Hausladen یکسری امکانات جدید به زبان Object Pascal اضافه کرده که میشه اون توی دلفی نصب و استفاده کرد. امکاناتی که فعلا اضافه شدند:

*File Macros*
 Some macros to get the current file name, line, time and project name.*Result-Exit*
 Extends the Exit statement by adding an optional result-value parameter.*case-string-of*
 Extends the case-of by adding the ability to use strings.*Extended for-in loop*
 Extends the for-in loop with inline variable declaration, predefined enumerators and more.*Generics for Delphi*
 A simple generics implementation that has the charactor of a very limited template implementation.*Multiline Strings*
 Adds the ability to use multiline strings without fighing with line breaks.http://andy.jgknet.de/dlang/

* من خودم شخصا ازش استفاده نکردم

----------


## babak_delphi

میشه بگین چطور میشه اونو به دلفی اضافه کرد و از کجا باید تهیه کرد؟
ضمنا برای دلفی 7 هم جواب میده؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

> میشه بگین چطور میشه اونو به دلفی اضافه کرد و از کجا باید تهیه کرد؟
> ضمنا برای دلفی 7 هم جواب میده؟


لینک دریافتش + توضیحات در همون پست اومده:
http://andy.jgknet.de/dlang

----------


## Inprise

نیک در این پست توضیح داده که چطور وی سی ال و سایر اجزاء دلفی به یونیکد منتقل شدند ، و خیلی خوب توصیف کرده که چقدر این مسیر روشن و ساده بود . 

البته هنوز جواب این سوال مشخص نیست که با این تغییرات آیا دلفی هم مثل ویژوال سی ، ویندوزهای 9x رو از لیست پلتفرمهای مورد حمایتش حذف میکنه ؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

> البته هنوز جواب این سوال مشخص نیست که با این تغییرات آیا دلفی هم مثل ویژوال سی ، ویندوزهای 9x رو از لیست پلتفرمهای مورد حمایتش حذف میکنه ؟


تا جایی که یادم هست، Allen Bauer قبلا توی یکی از پست های وبلاگش نوشته بود که برنامه ایی برای پشتیبانی از یونیکد روی Win9x ندارند.

----------


## AliReza Vafakhah

سلام دوستان 

قبل از شروع از آقای علی کشاورز تشکر می کنم 

من دوست داشتم کمکی به دوستان بکنم و برنامه ای نوشتم که DLangExtensions خیلی راحت و آسان نصب می کند.

این برنامه به صورت پیش فرض بر روی  IDE دلفی 2007 نصب می شود که می توان این امکان را تغییر داد .

فقط مسیر Experts(در رجیستری) مربوط به نسخه دلفی را وارد کنید (دلفی 2007 ، پیش فرض)

این ابزار را امتحان کردم و واقعا جالب است مخصوصا  case string

ابتدا فایل Install DLng.part1.rar را از حالت فشرده خارج کنید سپس فایل Install DLng.part1.exe را نصب کنید

----------

